# HD DVD



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a Toshiba DR5 and wanted to know if anyone has tried to use this machine to play the new HD DVD movies?


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

jimmy_27320 said:


> I have a Toshiba DR5 and wanted to know if anyone has tried to use this machine to play the new HD DVD movies?


Why would anyone do that? it's not a HD DVD player


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

apexmi said:


> Why would anyone do that? it's not a HD DVD player


The specs say the player can up-convert the standard DVD picture resolution of 720p or 1080i. It was a long shot; IM just trying to save some money.


----------



## cking2020 (Mar 11, 2006)

jimmy_27320 said:


> The specs say the player can up-convert the standard DVD picture resolution of 720p or 1080i. It was a long shot; IM just trying to save some money.


The upconvert part means that it will take something that is less than 720p or 1080i, and convert it into that resolution. So it will take a standard DVD which is 480i I believe, and upconvert it to 720p or 1080i. But, it will not play an HD DVD.


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

cking2020 said:


> The upconvert part means that it will take something that is less than 720p or 1080i, and convert it into that resolution. So it will take a standard DVD which is 480i I believe, and upconvert it to 720p or 1080i. But, it will not play an HD DVD.


Thanks that is what I needed to know.

WalMart is advertising a $98 HD-DVD player. Is this a good deal? The reason I am asking is the player is 720p / 1080i and wanted to know if I should buy that or a 1080p player. This format war is a real pain; I don't know what to buy.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

it is a great deal, the only way to get a 1080p hd player for under 200 is to use the xbox360 add on drive, it supports 1080p. the $199 toshiba HDA3 is a great player as well, but for the price, the 98 is the best deal around. 

I have both formats, and hd dvd is better than BloRay, only problem is the production companies not providing films for both.

Transformers is awesome in 1080p


----------



## FreddyC (May 14, 2007)

I can back that up. HD DVD is nice. I have 2 players (HD-A2 model) and love 'em. BluRay is just too high at $399 for the PS3 or 399 for a stand alone player. The A2 up converts regular DVD's (Sin City and Gladiator boom), but the HD DVD's like Batman Begins and Planet Earth really shine. If you have an HD TV, it doesn't make a lot of sense to watch regular movies, unless price is an issue. 

I do have an extra player that I was buying for my cousin and then he decided to buy the X Box add on. Guess I'll take it back to Walmart, unless I put a TV in the bathroom!!!  Freddy


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> ...unless I put a TV in the bathroom


Do it! A little OT, perhaps, but not wanting to miss breaking news,
I have HD-DVR-controlled LCD tvs in each of my bathrooms.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

jimmy_27320 said:


> Thanks that is what I needed to know.
> 
> WalMart is advertising a $98 HD-DVD player. Is this a good deal? The reason I am asking is the player is 720p / 1080i and wanted to know if I should buy that or a 1080p player. This format war is a real pain; I don't know what to buy.


If you don't have a 1080p TV, you don't need a 1080p player.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Cholly said:


> If you don't have a 1080p TV, you don't need a 1080p player.


If you don't sit close enough to notice the difference, you ALSO don't need a 1080p player.


----------

